# Purchased LR6 Standalone, but now shows as Trial



## Leoa (Aug 15, 2017)

For the last 3 days I have been on live chats with Adobe but problem still not solved.  A bit of background:

I could not find a way of purchasing the standalone as Adobe are intent on keeping it hidden for whatever reason.  So I went on live chat, they gave me a link, I paid, I downloaded.

Unbeknown to me, after I installed LR6 and it was working perfectly, I received a popup on my Mac which read that there is an update for Lightroom CC (2015).  At first I ignored it but then I thought, maybe LR6 and Lightroom CC is the same thing so I said ok and updated it, except it got to 50% and then said "waiting".  So I was back on live chat to find out what to do.  I cancelled the update and carried on and decided to update my version to 6.12.  Except everytime I tried to update, it took me to Creative Cloud.  I didnt understand this since I was updating LR6 and not LRCC.  It kept on giving me an error.  After lots of backwards and fowards and being shunted from pillar to posts and downloading stuff I had already downloaded, today I asked them to help me rid my machine of Creative Cloud as I wanted nothing to do with CC.  So I followed the process and successfully deleted CC from my Mac as well as Lightroom CC.  Then I installed LR6, entered my serial number and thought everything would now work.  But NO, update would still not run.  The pop up told me I have more than one copy of Adobe Application Manager open which I did not.

So I have been doing this for the last 3 days.  Today I was told to call the local Adobe number which I did and then they gave me another number which I called and was told that number no longer existed.

I then decided to Sign Out of Lightroom, shut down and reopen, and thats when I realised Lightroom is being seen as a trial and not as a registered version.  Back on to chat with Adobe, they lead me through a few steps but still doesnt work.  I get told to contact somewhere which they never gave me a link to and someone with expertise will assist.  

I suspect that once my LR6 can be seen as a registered version and not a trial, it will update normally.

Anyone here can assist please?  Im at my wits end.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 15, 2017)

First sign in. Even the stand-alone version still needs you to sign in. If Lightroom then still says it's a trial, use this: How to convert a Lightroom CC trial to Lightroom 6


----------



## Leoa (Aug 15, 2017)

Ive tried that, and the splash screen shows that its Lightroom 6, yet if I sign out , shut it down and log back in again, it insists I sign in because its a trial version.  LR6 should work without being connected to the internet.  It should not require you to log onto anywhere.  Hence standalone.  This trial issue does not allow me to update to 6.12


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 15, 2017)

The only time you need to be connected to the internet is when you actually sign in (to validate that you are operating within the rules of the perpetual license, i.e. no more than two concurrent active installations). Once signed in you can happily disconnect your system from the internet and LR will carry on running....just don't sign out again unless you no longer want to use Lightroom on that computer.

For sign-in/sign-out, think activate/deactivate.


----------



## Leoa (Aug 16, 2017)

Update:  Had Adobe remote access my computer to try and solve the problem, no luck.  Uninstalled LR6 and CC and some other software, reinstalled CC first and immediately hit a problem.  Lightroom was only available as a trial.  No indication of my LR there at all.  Back to the drawing board.  Someone would call me within an hour.  Two hours later I call back speak to someone else who is non the wiser.  They lead me to Pro-Design tools to download LR6 from there...another stumbling block...Access Denied.  Back to the drawing board.
Wish I had stuck to my LR5.  Im seriously frustrated and fed up.  Havent been able to work for 3 full days now.


----------



## DGStinner (Aug 16, 2017)

Are you actually running OS X 10.4 as your profile indicates? 
Adobe Photoshop Lightroom system requirements
 "_Lightroom CC 2015.1/Lightroom 6.1 and earlier versions are supported on Mac OS X 10.8 and Lightroom CC 2015.6.1/Lightroom 6.6.1 and earlier are supported on Mac OS X 10.9._ "


----------



## Leoa (Aug 16, 2017)

DGStinner said:


> Are you actually running OS X 10.4 as your profile indicates?
> Adobe Photoshop Lightroom system requirements
> "_Lightroom CC 2015.1/Lightroom 6.1 and earlier versions are supported on Mac OS X 10.8 and Lightroom CC 2015.6.1/Lightroom 6.6.1 and earlier are supported on Mac OS X 10.9._ "


Actually I have no idea where its getting that detail as Im running 10.12.6 Sierra.  Its also saying I have LR6 which right at this point I dont have any Lightroom loaded on my computer.


----------



## DGStinner (Aug 16, 2017)

It gets it from your Personal Details.  Click on your name in the upper right and choose Personal Details.  Then update the specs to what you're actually using.  It will be helpful if you need any further assistance in the future.


----------



## Leoa (Aug 16, 2017)

DGStinner said:


> It gets it from your Personal Details.  Click on your name in the upper right and choose Personal Details.  Then update the specs to what you're actually using.  It will be helpful if you need any further assistance in the future.


Will do that thank you.


----------



## Gnits (Aug 16, 2017)

I had similar issues for a long time and had Adobe doing remote support several times without resolution.  While I do not have a definite solution ... my problem stemmed from installation issues associated with my installation of Creative Suite CS6 and required several uninstall / re-installs of Creative Suite CS6.  During each of these re-installs I then had  issues with my Adobe Acrobat CS6 getting confused with the current version of Acrobat CC (ie full Acrobat, not the Acrobat reader).  I had several months of frustration where for no reason I was back in Trial Mode , no matter how many times I signed in and out.  I might be tempting fate now... but have not had the problem for several months.


----------



## Leoa (Aug 16, 2017)

Gnits said:


> I had similar issues for a long time and had Adobe doing remote support several times without resolution.  While I do not have a definite solution ... my problem stemmed from installation issues associated with my installation of Creative Suite CS6 and required several uninstall / re-installs of Creative Suite CS6.  During each of these re-installs I then had  issues with my Adobe Acrobat CS6 getting confused with the current version of Acrobat CC (ie full Acrobat, not the Acrobat reader).  I had several months of frustration where for no reason I was back in Trial Mode , no matter how many times I signed in and out.  I might be tempting fate now... but have not had the problem for several months.


Gosh, I share your frustration, but I cant go on like this for months, I have over 600 photos to edit.  Its driving me insane because nobody at Adobe is any closer to a solution.  I can use LR6 but I cannot update it to 6.12.  I do not use CC at all and I do not want to use CC at all.  I dont use any of the other Adobe products.  I have PSE 15 standalone (which works perfectly without any link to CC and LR6 standalone and thats all I need.  My LR5 never had any issues.  Im hoping this gets resolved soonest.


----------



## Gnits (Aug 16, 2017)

What happens when you start Lightroom .... do you still get an error message..


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 16, 2017)

Leoa, 

Lightroom 6.x and CC2015.x are the same identical piece of software. It is the same software download. The only difference is in how the license is validated (and subsequently which features are active).

Reading through your thread it looks like you have multiple issues. 

Since you are a Mac user according to your profile I will provide you with the direct link to patch any version of 6.x to 6.12 (Current): http://swupdl.adobe.com/updates/oobe/aam20/mac/AdobeLightroom-6.0/6.12/setup.dmg

This is found on page: Download Photoshop Lightroom 

If you run this patch file does it error at the 50% mark like the other update you attempted to perform?


----------



## Leoa (Aug 16, 2017)

Gnits said:


> What happens when you start Lightroom .... do you still get an error message..


Starting Lightroom is not a problem.  It shows Lightroom 6 on the splash screen.  The problem comes in when I want to update it.  It wont let me.  Neither via CC nor via the 6.12 download which I have.  It tells me I have another Adobe Application Manager open which I must close.  Except, there is no other AAM open.  Also, When I sign out of CC, it warns me that I wont be able to use Lightroom.  If I close LR6 and open it again it says I am using the trial version.  So I select Register now (or whatever the wording is), I enter my serial number, and works fine until I want to update it to 6.12.  It just wont let me.


----------



## Leoa (Aug 16, 2017)

RikkFlohr said:


> Leoa,
> 
> Lightroom 6.x and CC2015.x are the same identical piece of software. It is the same software download. The only difference is in how the license is validated (and subsequently which features are active).
> 
> ...


I will try that patch and revert back with an answer.


----------



## Gnits (Aug 16, 2017)

Leoa said:


> Starting Lightroom is not a problem.



I understand the frustration of been caught in an update loop ... but at least you should be able to get any critical work done in the interim.  I hope Rikk's option works.


----------



## Leoa (Aug 16, 2017)

RikkFlohr said:


> Leoa,
> 
> Lightroom 6.x and CC2015.x are the same identical piece of software. It is the same software download. The only difference is in how the license is validated (and subsequently which features are active).
> 
> ...


Just tried that patch.  Same problem occurs.  It throws out an error that there is another AAM open which there isnt.


----------



## Leoa (Aug 16, 2017)

Gnits said:


> I understand the frustration of been caught in an update loop ... but at least you should be able to get any critical work done in the interim.  I hope Rikk's option works.


Fortunately I can still use LR6 but its frustrating me to no end that I cannot update it.  I was hoping that Rikk's solution would work but to no avail. And the error makes no sense.  LR6 as it is without the update doesnt read CR2 files from the Canon 80D, not even converting to DNG.  It only reads from my 5DMKII and MKIII.  I need that update.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 16, 2017)

Leoa said:


> Fortunately I can still use LR6 but its frustrating me to no end that I cannot update it.  I was hoping that Rikk's solution would work but to no avail. And the error makes no sense.  LR6 as it is without the update doesnt read CR2 files from the Canon 80D, not even converting to DNG.  It only reads from my 5DMKII and MKIII.  I need that update.



What you could try is the following. Start the Activity Monitor application. It is in the Utilities folder in your Applications folder. Activity Monitor will give you a list of all running processes. Look for any process with Adobe in it, select it and kill it by clicking the X button in the upper left corner. Do the same for processes with the Create Cloud icon, starting with CC in their name. Then try to run that updater. If it works, restart your Mac to get all these processes running again before starting Lightroom.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 16, 2017)

What Johan said. There is a background instance of Adobe Account Manager running that is preventing the patch from applying.


----------



## Leoa (Aug 17, 2017)

RikkFlohr said:


> What Johan said. There is a background instance of Adobe Account Manager running that is preventing the patch from applying.


This problem also happened when the Adobe support remote accessed my Mac.  So he opened Utilities, Activity Monitor and killed anything that had Adobe and/or CC.  There was only one AAM running and thats the one that had just popped up.  I still havent heard from them today.


----------



## Leoa (Aug 17, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> What you could try is the following. Start the Activity Monitor application. It is in the Utilities folder in your Applications folder. Activity Monitor will give you a list of all running processes. Look for any process with Adobe in it, select it and kill it by clicking the X button in the upper left corner. Do the same for processes with the Create Cloud icon, starting with CC in their name. Then try to run that updater. If it works, restart your Mac to get all these processes running again before starting Lightroom.


The Adobe support guy who remote accessed my Mac, did that, he killed all Adobe/CC processes, ran the update and again the message that another AAM is open popped up again so he rebooted my Mac, I gave him remote access again and started from scratch....to no avail.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 17, 2017)

OK, here's one more thing you can try. You can try it first without any other steps, if it doesn't work you can try it in combination with the Activity Monitor killing spree. 

1: Double click the 'Setup.dmg' file that is the updater
2: When the updater has mounted, do not double click the 'AdobePatchInstaller.app' icon, but *right-click* (or *Ctrl-click*) on it.
3: A contextual menu should come up. Choose 'Show Package Contents'.
4: The installer app should open as if it is a folder. Inside that folder you'll see another folder called 'Contents'. Open it.
5: You'll now see a couple of folders and some other stuff. One of the folders is called 'MacOS'. Open that one.
6: In that folder you see another 'AdobePatch Installer' with a black icon. Double click on it.

What should happen is that the Terminal app launches. It will show some text in a window that you can simply ignore. If it works, the installer should now start to run, so the first thing that will probably happen is that you will be asked for your password, just like with any installer. Fill in your password and let things run. If the update works, you can quit the Terminal app once the installation is finished.


----------



## Leoa (Aug 17, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> OK, here's one more thing you can try. You can try it first without any other steps, if it doesn't work you can try it in combination with the Activity Monitor killing spree.
> 
> 1: Double click the 'Setup.dmg' file that is the updater
> 2: When the updater has mounted, do not double click the 'AdobePatchInstaller.app' icon, but *right-click* (or *Ctrl-click*) on it.
> ...


Thanks Johan, but still did not work  See the screenshot


----------



## Leoa (Aug 17, 2017)

View attachment 9721


----------



## Gnits (Aug 17, 2017)

I am only a casual Mac user ....but as this looks like a particularly sticky problem .... 

Any chance there may be permission issues with files or folders ??
Any chance there are folders which have similar names in capitals and lowercase ....??

Someone more expert than me in this area may be able to suggest how to eliminate these scenarios.


----------



## Leoa (Aug 17, 2017)

Gnits said:


> I am only a casual Mac user ....but as this looks like a particularly sticky problem ....
> 
> Any chance there may be permission issues with files or folders ??
> Any chance there are folders which have similar names in capitals and lowercase ....??
> ...


My friend who has the iMac as well, had LR5 which was upgraded to LR6 (standalone) at the same time as me and had absolutely no issues.  Thats why I dont understand why Im having problems.  Im willing to try anything.  Im extremely greatful for all the assistance everyone here is giving me, even though it hasnt solved the problem.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 17, 2017)

I see. I thought that the updater failed at launch (and then this trick could have solved that), but it fails in the end. I'm afraid I'm out if ideas.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 17, 2017)

Gnits said:


> I am only a casual Mac user ....but as this looks like a particularly sticky problem ....
> 
> Any chance there may be permission issues with files or folders ??
> Any chance there are folders which have similar names in capitals and lowercase ....??
> ...



I can't see how any of that could cause this problem.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 17, 2017)

Leoa said:


> My friend who has the iMac as well, had LR5 which was upgraded to LR6 (standalone) at the same time as me and had absolutely no issues.  Thats why I dont understand why Im having problems.  Im willing to try anything.  Im extremely greatful for all the assistance everyone here is giving me, even though it hasnt solved the problem.



It's a long shot, but you could copy the Lightroom application from his computer and place it in your applications folder...


----------



## Leoa (Aug 17, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> It's a long shot, but you could copy the Lightroom application from his computer and place it in your applications folder...


Problem is his is the upgrade and mine is the full version....not sure if there is any difference.  He updated his to 6.12 without any issues.  Plus he is in another province.  We dont have fibre, just normal 8mbps lines...rather slow.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 17, 2017)

Leoa said:


> Problem is his is the upgrade and mine is the full version....not sure if there is any difference.  He updated his to 6.12 without any issues.  Plus he is in another province.  We dont have fibre, just normal 8mbps lines...rather slow.



I'm not talking about installers. Copy the full Lightroom application from his Applications folder (it's in a folder that is also called Lightroom). Place it in a temporary folder in the Applications folder of your computer and double click it to start it. If it works without issues, then you can use it to replace your regular Lightroom application.


----------



## Leoa (Aug 17, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> I'm not talking about installers. Copy the full Lightroom application from his Applications folder (it's in a folder that is also called Lightroom). Place it in a temporary folder in the Applications folder of your computer and double click it to start it. If it works without issues, then you can use it to replace your regular Lightroom application.


That is an option but he would have to transfer 1.5GB over an 8mbps line.  I have unlimited data but he doesnt.  But I will bear that in mind and maybe get the file couriered to me.  I will wait another day or two and them re-look at this option.  Thanks Johan.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 17, 2017)

I didn't realize he lives that far away. Maybe ask your neighbor if he uses Lightroom on a Mac?


----------



## Leoa (Aug 18, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> I didn't realize he lives that far away. Maybe ask your neighbor if he uses Lightroom on a Mac?


LOL...not many people use Macs.  They dont know what they missing


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 18, 2017)

Maybe the Adobe guy already tried it, but otherwise there is one more thing you could try. If you have never used Lightroom before, you can download a trial version from the adobe site. I can't give you a direct link, because you have to leave your email address and then the link is mailed to you. The trial installer is not the 6.0 installer that you need to update yourself to 6.12, but a full 6.12 installer. After you've installed Lightroom this way, you (obviously) get a Lightroom CC2015.12 trial version, but with the link I gave earlier you can convert this trial version to a licensed 6.12 version. You may not even have to do this if the installer recognises your license information.

To make sure that you can always go back (even if it's to your not-up-to-date version) I would first rename the 'Lightroom' folder in your 'Applications' folder and also rename the 'Lightroom' application inside it, so that this won't get overwritten by the installation of the trial. If everything works, you can delete the renamed folder.


----------



## Leoa (Aug 18, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Maybe the Adobe guy already tried it, but otherwise there is one more thing you could try. If you have never used Lightroom before, you can download a trial version from the adobe site. I can't give you a direct link, because you have to leave your email address and then the link is mailed to you. The trial installer is not the 6.0 installer that you need to update yourself to 6.12, but a full 6.12 installer. After you've installed Lightroom this way, you (obviously) get a Lightroom CC2015.12 trial version, but with the link I gave earlier you can convert this trial version to a licensed 6.12 version. You may not even have to do this if the installer recognises your license information.
> 
> To make sure that you can always go back (even if it's to your not-up-to-date version) I would first rename the 'Lightroom' folder in your 'Applications' folder and also rename the 'Lightroom' application inside it, so that this won't get overwritten by the installation of the trial. If everything works, you can delete the renamed folder.


Thanks Johan, they havent tried that yet.  What they did try was to download the  Lightroom CC from the CC to then try and convert it to LR6, but then it wasnt available for my ID.  Only the trial was available and its not what they wanted.  Im just concerned that I make the problem worse when they are trying to figure out what to do.  I will give them until the end of today, failing which I will try your option and give some feedback.


----------



## Leoa (Aug 22, 2017)

This is what I have done so far today: 

1.  I uninstalled and deleted everything on my computer that I could see was related to Adobe, including PSE15, LR6, AAM, AcrobatReader etc. 
2.  I rebooted my Mac 3 after using CleanMyMac to get rid of all the bits and pieces.  
3.  I downloaded LR6, plus the update 6.12, plus AAM 
4.  To test that there is nothing related to Adobe on my computer, I tried to install the LR6.12 update first.  As I expected, it through out an error saying there is NO Adobe Application Manager and that I must download it first before I can install LR6. 
5.  I installed AAM 
6.  I then tried to install LR6.12 and it immediately said I had another AAM running which I must close it down and then continue. BUT there isnt another one running!

So what could be the real problem here?


----------



## Gnits (Aug 22, 2017)

I am not a Mac expert .... but is there a Start Up folder (or similar)  and are there apps in the start up folder ... including maybe AAM ... but anything in there may be interesting to be aware of.


----------



## Gnits (Aug 22, 2017)

Another option is to create a new account on the Mac and see if you can install with the new account.


----------



## Leoa (Aug 22, 2017)

Gnits said:


> Another option is to create a new account on the Mac and see if you can install with the new account.


Im also not much of a Mac expert, I just go to the areas I need to.  But at first it never found one open.  The moment I install one and it gets used, it throws out the error that there is another open.  Im trying Johans suggestion of installing the Trial and then try convert it to standalone, so I will see how that goes.  I have such a hatred for Creative Cloud now.  This all started because of the Creative Cloud functionality.  Now it doesnt matter what I do, Im not getting anywhere.  In the meantime Im sitting with 600 CR2 photos that LR6 cannot see without the update and I dont know what to tell my client without appearing inefficient.


----------



## Leoa (Aug 22, 2017)

I tried what Johan suggested....

Downloading the trial, but what it does, it automatically downloads a Lightroom Installer.dmg file which you have to double click on it and it automatically installs Creative Cloud. Bear in mind I have not installed LR6 on my Mac at all yet. Yet it shows this...see pic.  Now Im really confused.  If Lightroom CC is up to date, where is it and how do I access it?


----------



## Gnits (Aug 22, 2017)

This is my CC display...




I can launch Lightroom from this CC app.  I notice yours looks different.

So.
What happens if you click on the Lightroom panel.  Does it open Lr or does it give you more options.

Also .... click on the photo icon and 
1. Check if you are logged in  and if not then log in and see what options might be available.
2. If you are logged in .. then log out and log in and check options again.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 22, 2017)

Leoa said:


> I tried what Johan suggested....
> 
> Downloading the trial, but what it does, it automatically downloads a Lightroom Installer.dmg file which you have to double click on it and it automatically installs Creative Cloud. Bear in mind I have not installed LR6 on my Mac at all yet. Yet it shows this...see pic.  Now Im really confused.  If Lightroom CC is up to date, where is it and how do I access it?



It's in your Application folder in a folder called Lightroom. Drag it into your Dock for easy access. Starting from the CC App will only work for as long as you have Lightroom CC2015 trial, but you now need to convert it to Lightroom 6.12 perpetual (with the link supplied earlier).


----------



## Leoa (Aug 23, 2017)

Gnits said:


> This is my CC display...
> View attachment 9736
> 
> I can launch Lightroom from this CC app.  I notice yours looks different.
> ...


I did everything you suggested.  This is what I get.  If I click on it, absolutely nothing happens


----------



## Leoa (Aug 23, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> It's in your Application folder in a folder called Lightroom. Drag it into your Dock for easy access. Starting from the CC App will only work for as long as you have Lightroom CC2015 trial, but you now need to convert it to Lightroom 6.12 perpetual (with the link supplied earlier).


Absolutely nothing in my app folder...see pic


----------



## Leoa (Aug 23, 2017)

Is there any possibility that my profile could be corrupt on Adobe?  Just a thought, because I have taken everything Adobe off my machine (that is visible), used CleanMyMac3 to uninstall everything Adobe, and yet nothing LR is working the way it should.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 23, 2017)

That tiny screenshot does not show much. Did you rename the original Lightroom folder and Lightroom application as I suggested? I don't see that either.

Why happens when you click the 'Open' button behind Lightroom in the CC app? Can you show a screenshot of that app?


----------



## Leoa (Aug 23, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> That tiny screenshot does not show much. Did you rename the original Lightroom folder and Lightroom application as I suggested? I don't see that either.
> 
> Why happens when you click the 'Open' button behind Lightroom in the CC app? Can you show a screenshot of that app?


Johan, if you click on the thumbnail, it should show the big picture.
There was no original Lightroom folder as I deleted absolutely everything that had anything to do with Adobe off my mac, so I started from scratch and loaded Lightroom CC (or so I thougjt), but it only installed Creative Cloud and shows LRCC is up to date, yet I dont even have it installed on my mac at this point.
There is no 'Open" anywhere that I can see.  If I click on the little gear next to Lightroom CC, it just says "Manage Application" (greyed out) and "Uninstall"


----------



## DGStinner (Aug 23, 2017)

Gnits said:


> Another option is to create a new account on the Mac and see if you can install with the new account.


Have you tried this? It may be a corrupt user profile on your Mac, instead of on Adobe


----------



## Leoa (Aug 23, 2017)

DGStinner said:


> Have you tried this? It may be a corrupt user profile on your Mac, instead of on Adobe


Also possible....let me try and see what happens
But before I do that, I installed a trial version of my LR6.  Then CC showed that I could open LR which I did and it showed LR6 and not LRCC.

I then uninstalled LR6 again altogether.  I went into Creative Cloud and there was LR with TRY next to it.  So I clicked on TRY and now its loading.  Let me see how far it gets.


----------



## Gnits (Aug 23, 2017)

fingers crossed.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 23, 2017)

I don't see what a 'corrupt user profile' could have to do with this. This is clearly an Adobe problem, not a Macintosh problem. Besides, applications which are installed in the general Applications folders, are installed for all users. However, there is a lot of Adobe stuff that does gets installed per user, such as preferences and presets. So trying to install Lightroom from a brand new user account might be something to try nevertheless. Another thing to try might be to create another Adobe ID (with a different email address). I have to admit that I've never seen this...


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 23, 2017)

Leoa said:


> Also possible....let me try and see what happens
> But before I do that, I installed a trial version of my LR6.  Then CC showed that I could open LR which I did and it showed LR6 and not LRCC.
> 
> I then uninstalled LR6 again altogether.  I went into Creative Cloud and there was LR with TRY next to it.  So I clicked on TRY and now its loading.  Let me see how far it gets.



You are really confusing me. Now you are saying that you did install Lightroom, it showed you Lightroom 6, and then you uninstalled it again?...


----------



## Leoa (Aug 24, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> You are really confusing me. Now you are saying that you did install Lightroom, it showed you Lightroom 6, and then you uninstalled it again?...


Sorry Johan, I uninstalled everything that has to do with Adobe, including LR.  I then used your link and all it did was install Creative Cloud and it showed LRCC was up to date, yet it was not installed yet.
But anyway, I now did something else.....

I created a new profile on my mac.  Installed LR6, updated it and it is perfect.  Now this tells me that my Original profile on my Mac is questionable and something is actually stopping the update process. But what?  I dont know enough about profiles and their capabilities on a Mac.  So at least some progress.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 24, 2017)

Leoa said:


> Now this tells me that my Original profile on my Mac is questionable and something is actually stopping the update process. But what? I dont know enough about profiles and their capabilities on a Mac. So at least some progress.



Can you show a screenshot again? You are getting strange messages over and over again and we need to be exactly sure what they say. No room for personal interpretation.


----------



## Leoa (Aug 24, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Can you show a screenshot again? You are getting strange messages over and over again and we need to be exactly sure what they say. No room for personal interpretation.



Another new observation....Im very confused but I wont complain

Im on my old profile and I wanted to open CC so I could get you some screenshots and I noticed that the software I installed on my new profile is also operational on my old profile.  And its the 6.12 updated version.  I hope this means that my problem is solved and it will now work normal on my old profile.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 24, 2017)

Leoa said:


> Another new observation....Im very confused but I wont complain
> 
> Im on my old profile and I wanted to open CC so I could get you some screenshots and I noticed that the software I installed on my new profile is also operational on my old profile.  And its the 6.12 updated version.  I hope this means that my problem is solved and it will now work normal on my old profile.



Yes, it should be because the user profile on your Mac is not relevant. The software is installed for all users. What is relevant is the Adobe ID that you used to register it. If that is your normal license ID, then you are all set...


----------



## Leoa (Aug 24, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Yes, it should be because the user profile on your Mac is not relevant. The software is installed for all users. What is relevant is the Adobe ID that you used to register it. If that is your normal license ID, then you are all set...


Thank you so much Johan for all your assistance, much appreciated. Now I have to deal with a backlog


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 24, 2017)

Good to hear that we finally nailed it, when even Adobe service guys could not!


----------

